
A preliminary reconstruction of the orbit of the Chelyabinsk Meteoroid - protomyth
http://arxiv.org/abs/1302.5377
======
protomyth
the Daily Mail (yeah, I know) has a pretty good summary with video
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2284801/Russi...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2284801/Russias-
meteor-came-asteroid-belt-Mars-Jupiter-researchers-claim.html)

